# plasma cytokines as a potential biomarker?



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Gastroenterology. 2006 Feb*Hypothalamic-pituitary-gut axis dysregulation in irritable bowel syndrome: plasma cytokines as a potential biomarker?*"Background & Aims: Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a functional disorder with an etiology that has been linked to both psychological stress and infection. The primary aim of this study was to examine the hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis in patients with IBS and to relate such response to plasma cytokine profiles. Methods: A total of 151 subjects, 76 patients and 75 controls, were recruited. The patients with IBS were diagnosed according to Rome II criteria. Forty-nine patients and 48 matched controls had cytokine levels measured, and a subset of 21 patients and 21 controls also underwent a corticotropin-releasing hormone (CRH) stimulation test with plasma levels of adrenocorticotropic hormone (ACTH) and cortisol measured. The remaining 27 patients and 27 controls underwent a dexamethasone (1 mg) challenge. Results: Cortisol and the proinflammatory cytokines interleukin (IL)-6 (together with its soluble receptor) and IL-8 were elevated in all IBS subgroups (diarrhea predominant, constipated, and alternators), although the elevation was most marked in the constipated subgroup. There was no alteration in the anti-inflammatory cytokine IL-10. Following CRH infusion, an exaggerated release of both ACTH and cortisol was observed in patients with IBS. There was a significant correlation between the ACTH response (deltaACTH) and the IL-6 levels. A similar relationship existed between the deltaACTH/deltacortisol ratio and the IL-6 levels. Dexamethasone suppression of cortisol was similar in patients and controls. Conclusions: IBS is characterized by an overactivation of the hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis and a proinflammatory cytokine increase."http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsum


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well now *that's* interesting! Wonder if overactivation of that axis wouldn't explain some of the anxiety effects that sometimes go with this for some people? Pump up the adrenals and get more of a reaction than you 'normally' would...thus, anxiety!


> quote:Gastroenterology. 2006 FebHypothalamic-pituitary-gut axis dysregulation in irritable bowel syndrome: plasma cytokines as a potential biomarker?Conclusions: IBS is characterized by an overactivation of the hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis and a proinflammatory cytokine increase."http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsum


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey AO, it is interesting isn't it...in my mind it may be key. That's why I'm taking ctn bioflavanoids to try and down-regulate the Th1/proinflammatory state...also jus tfound out, blew my mind, that most lactobacteria strains further up-regulate the proinflammatory cytokines(like IL12 & IL6) via T cells...Ctn strains of Bifidobacterium however do the opposite, by enhancing the anti-inflammatory sectretions of IL10...Aren't that many probiotics on the market though with -just- bifidobacteria...there are a few. Tal


----------

